# Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich euch kurz vorstellen, Matthias oder kurz Matze werde ich genannt und komme aus Braunschweig 

Ich bin schon lange Aquarianer, und stehe nun seit circa 1 Woche in der Planung für den Teich.
Er soll circa 100 Kubikmeter an Wasser haben, circa 10x6 Meter und grenzt fast direkt an unser Haus an.
Der Teich soll für ein paar Heimatliche Fische und als Schwimmteich herhalten.Halt ein wenig Natur direkt vor der Haustür.
Ein kleiner Steg der ein wenig über das Wasser ragen soll, mit der Technik darunter.
Dazu dann 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer mit Seitlichem Abgang.
Der Überlauf vom Teich geht gleich direkt in den Schichtwasserbrunnen über.
Sämtliche Anschlüsse werden mit Schiebern ausgestattet.
Die Komplette Verrohrung ist mit 110 KG Rohr geplant.

Nun ist es so das nächste Woche der Bagger anrückt und die Grube ausgehoben wird.
Also ist es nun wichtig die Planung für die Technik zu beginnen, und meiner Meinung nach könnte es so funktionieren wie ich es hier im Anhang dargestellt wird und würde gern mal dazu eure Meinung hören.

Ich möchte gern 2 Gleisig fahren, zum einen mit einer Rohrpumpe aber zum anderem dann auch mit einer Mammutpumpenlösung.
Ich hätte Maximal 10 cm Höhe zu überwinden, einen Bachlauf wird es nicht geben sondern nur ein Rohr welches mit leichtem Gefälle wieder zum Teich geht.

Es währe wirklich super wenn ihr mir dazu eure Meinung geben würdet.
Vielleicht lässt sich noch etwas verbessern, daher sind Vorschläge gern gesehen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hab ich ganz vergessen 

Hier noch ein Bild vom jetzigem zustand des ganzen nachdem wir auf der Fläche alles rausgerissen haben um Platz für den Teich zu schaffen.
Vorher war dort ein Miniteich mit ein paar Goldfischen drin, diese werden dann in den Großen Teich umziehen 
Der Hund auf dem Bild hat leider wenig Lust zu helfen, naja er ist ein Wachhund...der grad Pause macht.

Der Baum der dort noch zu sehen ist kommt auf die Rechte untere Ecke, er steht nur noch dort weil ich zu faul bin ihn mit der Hand auszugraben.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Matze,
erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen.
:Willkommen2

Da hast du dir ja schon ein ordentliches Projekt vorgenommen. 

Ich persönlich würde bei diesem Volumen mehr als 2 BA einbauen. Pro BA sollten in Schwerkraft 15m³ durchkommen. 
Falls du später mal eine andere Filterung planst, könnte das zu wenig sein.

Die Funktion des Filters ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. 
Von den BA auf einen Vorfilter, danach Siebgewebe, - wie willst du das reinigen?

Von dort aus in eine belüftete Kammer mit Biomedien unten und dann Matten?

Heimatliche Fische bedeutet kleinere Arten die ohne Fütterung auskommen?

Die Lösung mit Luftheber kann sehr gut funktionieren. Jeder Zentimeter Förderhöhe bedeutet hier einen ordentlichen Verlust an Volumen. 
Der Rücklauf sollte also die 10cm Marke nicht überschreiten.
Mit einer zusätzlichen Rohrpumpe ist der Durchfluss sicher kein Thema.

Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber nächste Woche ist nicht mehr lang hin.


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Vorher war dort ein Miniteich mit ein paar Goldfischen drin, diese werden dann in den Großen Teich umziehen


Hi Matze,
hab das mit den Goldfischen erst jetzt gelesen. 
Das sind keine "heimatlichen Fische" und daher halte ich den Filter nun für untauglich, das Gleichgewicht im Teich langfristig, so wie wahrscheinlich erwartet, aufrech zu erhalten.

Ich schreibe das in aller Deutlichkeit, da die sich normalerweise derart stark vermehren, dass eine sehr gute Filterung notwendig wird, damit der Teich nicht irgendwann in eine grüne Oase verwandelt. 
Verschenke die Goldfische und du hast später weniger Probleme.


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

ja suuuper, um die Uhrzeit noch jemand am PC 
Ja ist nicht mehr lang hin, das stimmt, also müssen Fakten her.

Also meinst du mehr als 2 BA (Bodenabläufe?), dann müssten ja 3 reichen oder?

Der Vorfilter hat einfach 3 Einschübe die in den Filter reingestellt werden, das ganze werde ich mit Dichtungen zu den Seiten lösen.Die Einschübe kann man dann von oben rausziehen.
Die Dinger baue ich mir, oder lasere ein paar Bleche dafür passend aus.Das Ding ist nur als reiner Grobvorfilter geplant.
Das Wasser steht ja dann eh so hoch wie die Oberkante Wasser vom Teich.
Unten ist die Verbindung zum Filter 2 welcher unten das Kugelkrams reinbekommt und oben wollte ich Japanmatten drauf legen.Diese werden dann durch eine Halterung nach unten gedrückt damit oben genug Wassertiefe ist wo die Rohrpumpe oder halt das Mammutgedöns dann ziehen/Ablaufen kann.

Wieviele Japanmatten könnte man stapeln damit noch genug Wasser durchgeht?
Die Höhe der beiden Filter ist im ganzen 1,20 Meter und 1 Meter Kantenlänge.Somit gut 1000 Liter Wasser Pro Kammer.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Tja die Goldfische....nee die kann ich nicht verschenken dann gibts Kloppe von der Frau!
Ich habe aber vor vielleicht __ Barsch oder ein __ Hecht einzusetzen damit der Fischbestand im Gleichgewicht bleibt.
Wenn dann ein Hecht oder die __ Barsche fehlen wird das nicht bemerkt ;-)

Aber mal sehen...Vorerst werden sie im neuen Teich bleiben müssen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze,
selbst 3 könnte 'knapp' sein...
Ein BA deckt nur einen bestimmten Radius um seinen Durchmesser ab.
Je nach Durchfluss ist dieser Radius größer oder halt auch kleiner.

Gut, wenn der Teich auch als Schwimmteich benutzt wird, dann wird eh mehr aufgewirbelt, aber ich würde da schon mindestens 4 Stück vorsehen.

Auch wenn wenig Fische im Teich sind, erscheinen mir die ca. 2000 Liter Filtervolumen sehr knapp.

Hast Du auch an einen beruhigten Bereich gedacht, wohin sich die Fische zurückziehen, wenn ihr schwimmt?


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,
das mit dem Filter wird so nicht funktionieren. 
Ich habe meine Goldfische alle verschenkt, da es anders in dem größeren Teich nicht mehr zu handeln war.
Habe nun nur noch Koi drin, die sich nicht so unkontrolliert vermehren aber auch ordentlich wachsen.
Es gibt hier im Forum viele Beiträge wie man dieser Vermehrung vorbeugen kann - meist ohne viel Erfolg. :?

Der Filter sollte aus einer guten Vorabscheidung bestehen, die man wenn nötig täglich reinigt.
Entsprechende Filter, die das ohne zutun machen gibt es. In deinem Fall Trommel Filter oder Endlosbandfilter.
Die sind nicht ganz billig, bringe aber gute Ergebnisse.

Es kommen bei dieser Fläche viele Nährstoffe in den Teich. Wird noch gefüttert noch viel mehr.
Diese müssen aus dem Kreislauf raus. Das kann mit einem sehr großen Pflanzenteich oder Technik passieren.

Werden die nicht rausgeholt, vermehren sich Fadenalgen oder Schwebealgen entsprechend ungezügelt.


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

einen Beruhigten Bereich...das währe wirklich Sinnvoll da muss ich dir echt zustimmen.
Das werde ich in Planung nochmal aufnehmen.
Also dann doch besser 4 Bodenabläufe, geplant ist auch nur 1x 110er Rohr vom Bodenablauf zum Vorfilter.
Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch besser 2 x 110 nehmen oder?Und hätte dann 3 Eingänge in den Vorfilter, 2x Bodenablauf und 1x Skimmer.
Dann sollte ich wohl auch 2 x 110er Rohr als Verbindung zur Filterkammer 2 nehmen.

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Schwimmen, ich denke nicht das wir da so oft reinhüpfen werden, wahrscheinlich wird das die Seltenheit sein.

Achso, auch vergessen die Bepflanzung wollte ich mit Pflanztaschen lösen, bin schon suchen für günstiges Material was ich mir selbst zusammen bauen kann damit ich mir die Taschen so gestalten kann wie ich mag und für die Pflanzen brauche.

Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tip?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Und hier nochmal der Grundriss von der Fläche.
Der Baum kommt nur dort noch weg und an die Linke Ecke ran.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Achso, auch vergessen die Bepflanzung wollte ich mit Pflanztaschen lösen, bin schon suchen für günstiges Material was ich mir selbst zusammen bauen kann damit ich mir die Taschen so gestalten kann wie ich mag und für die Pflanzen brauche.
> 
> Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tip?


Es gibt bei diversen Händlern Ufermatte, die (imho) nahezu identisch ist mit der Qualität von NG.
Daraus kann man sich natürlich Plfanztaschen nähen.

Aber bevor Du anfängst danach zu suchen, solltest Du das Teichprofil mit Skizzen hier mal einstellen, damit wir uns das besser vorstellen können.

Allein an Jörg's Informationen und meinem 'Beiwerk' hast Du sicher gemerkt, dass es eben leider nicht ganz so einfach ist, wie Du es Dir vielleicht vorstellst.

Nachtrag:hups, da ham sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Der Baum kommt nur dort noch weg und an die Linke Ecke ran.


Was für ein Baum soll es denn werden?


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

das ist ja echt super hier im Forum, soviele antworten!

Noch ein paar weitere Daten, wie auf dem Foto zu erkenn ist ist die Linke Seite (Skizze die Seite mit dem Bogen) abschüssig, dort kommt also ein Wall hin den ich mit eingelassenen Verzinkten Stäben halten werde.Diese werden in den Boden eingeschlagen auf rund 50 cm.
In diesem Wall soll dann das Rückläufige Wasser dann in die Rechte Ecke zurückfliessen.
Das Roohr würde man dann auch nicht sehen.

Der Höhenunterschied ist an der Höchsten Stelle circa 50 cm.

Oder sollte man doch einen Bachlauf einplanen mit Pflanzen drin?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Das ist dieses Ding was beschnitten ist, sieht man auf dem Foto.
Der Baum bekommt natürlich eine Abtrennung zum Teich so das die Wurzeln nicht durchschlagen können zum Teich.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Matze,
bei einem Schwimmteich rechnet man so ungefähr 1/3 der Fläche als Pflanzen oder Biofilterbereich. In einem gut gefilterten Teich sollte der Filter 10% des Volumens haben.

Jeder BA und Skimmer braucht ein extra DN 110 Rohr in die Filterkammer. Durch ein Rohr passt in Schwerkraft 15m³. 
Ein gut mit Fischen besetzter Teich sollte alle 2 Stunden umgewälzt werden. Hat man höhere Ansprüche an die Wasserklarheit jede Stunde einmal.

Der Teich hat bisher keinen Pflanzenbereich. Du willst also mit ein paar selbst gebastelten Taschen dann für den nötigen Abbau der anfallenden Nährstoffe sorgen????

Willst du uns jetzt nur verschaukeln oder ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Jörg,
ich denke, er will uns nicht verschaukeln....
ich tippe eher darauf, dass er sich das viiiiel einfacher vorgestellt hat.


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

nee das sind ernstgemeinte Fragen, darum bin ich ja hier!
Zu allererst hatte ich ja vor statt dem Wall mit dem Rohr innen drin einen Bachlauf zu nehmen.
Dieser währe dann ja gute 12 Meter lang, die Pflanztaschen wollte ich ringsherum setzen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Richtig, ein wenig einfacher habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt um ganz ehrlich zu sein.
Der Fischbesatz soll ja eher klein sein, es sind auch keine Kois geplant sondern wie geschrieben nur welche aus Heimischen Gewässern.Auf Fütterung möchte ich eher auch verzichten, und wenn nur das nötigste.
Geschwommen wird auch eher wenig, sondern nur in Ausnahmefällen.
Das ganze soll eher ein Allesding sein, mehr Deko wo man mal sitzen kann um zu entspannen, auch wenn das Wasser ein wenig Grün sein sollte würde mich das auch nicht unbedingt stören um ganz ehrlich zu sein.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Das ist dieses Ding was beschnitten ist, sieht man auf dem Foto.
> Der Baum bekommt natürlich eine Abtrennung zum Teich so das die Wurzeln nicht durchschlagen können zum Teich.


Auch wenn ich den Baum nicht kenne... der Baum ist noch sehr jung.

Der dürfte auf Dauer in einem beengten Wurzelbereich nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Der Baum ist mindestens 15 Jahre alt ,ich gehe eher davon aus das er noch älter ist da er oft beschnitten wurde.
Der ist noch vom Vorbesitzer des Hauses.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

ok, trotzdem solltest Du Dich um die Bedürfnisse dieses Baumes auch informieren, auch wenn der Vorbesitzer sehr oft geschnitten hat. (muss ja nicht heissen, dass er das richtig gemacht hat)


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi, ja da gebe ich dir recht.
Ich bin eh gespannt wie das Wurzelwerk ausssieht, vielleicht mache ich mal ne Probe mit dem Spaten.Der Baum hat dort ja gute 2x2 Meter Platz in der Ecke, welches dann noch schräg wegläuft zum Teich hin.
Es währe schade wenn der eingehen würde, daher werde ich da sorgsam sein und aufpassen.
Bisher hatte ich einen Grünen Daumen, und selbst __ Tannen mit einer Höhe von fast 4 Metern habe ich schon erfolgreich mit dem Spaten umgesiedelt.

Morgen werde ich mich der Mammutpumpe annhemen und mir sowas zum testen bauen.Ich habe grad Zeichnungen angefertigt und werde mir morgen mittels Laser passende Platten schneiden.Rohr und verschiedene Pumpen sowie ein kleinen Seitenkanalverdichter habe ich noch von einem Vacuumtisch liegen.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt.Geplant ist die Turboversion welches ja auf den unzähligen Videos zu sehen gibt.

Dann müssen noch ein paar Ideen zwecks Bachlauf und Bodenabläufen gemacht werden, also viel zu tun 

Gutes Nächtle!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze,

herzlich Willkommen 

Also ich würde nicht 4 BA's an nur 2 Rohre anschließen. Jeder Bodenablsuf braucht sein eigenes 110er Rohr, also 4 Rohre + Skimmer. 
Wenn Du das mit dem Vorfilter so hinbekommst und auch ordentlich reinigen kannst, okay, aber das mit dem "Kugelkrams" und den Matten geht nicht wirklich.
Wie soll die Biologie denn richtig arbeiten, wenn sie von Matten runtergedrückt und eingeengt wird. Am Besten wäre hier eine ordentliche Durchströmung. Dabei reibt der "Kugelkrams" aneinander und der Bakterienfilm ist immer auf dem neusten Stand und kann so am Effektivsten arbeiten.
Mach doch noch eine Kammer, da kannste dann die Japanmatten reinmachen.
Beides zusammen würde ich nicht machen.

Mandy


----------



## docmatze (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

danke für das Willkommen!

Da ich schon seit 8 wieder auf den Beinen bin habe ich als erstes gleich mal die Mammutpumpe in Angriff genommen, und es geht sogar sehr gut.
Wenn das Plastikkrams gut genug getestet ist baue ich das ganze aus Edelstahl.
Bilder folgen dann noch.

Weiter gehts, ein Bachlauf auf die Länge von 13 Metern wird mit GFK und Steinen gebaut.
Es werden 3 Bodenabläufe eingebaut mit einzelner Verrohrung, zusätzlich dann der Skimmer.
Über eine Filterkammer Nummer 3 werde ich heute mal beratschlagen, auf alle Fälle müssen dann jeweils 3 110 Rohre die Verbindungen Herstellen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze 

Nicht falsch verstehen ,aber ich glaube du solltes noch einiges lesen, bevor der Bagger anrollt.

Durch ein 110er Rohr gehen ca. 15-16 TL ,bei 100000L ,heißt das 6-7Stk. 110 er Rohre und alle einen eigenen BA

sicher mußt du erstmal die 100000, nicht alle stunde durch jagen, doch bei soviel Wasser bleiben viele irgend wann, einmal an einem Koi verkaufbecken stehen und schon bist du verloren

Goldies sind schöne Fische aber sie haben nichts anderes zu tun als 

Die 2 meter der Mamut würde ich, nach dem ich hier gelesen habe, zumindest  überdenken (Stichwort Gassättigung)

Filtergröße bei Fischbesatz nicht ausreichent , aber da kannst du hier auf die Filterexperten hören, da werden sie geholfen

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze !


> auf alle Fälle müssen dann jeweils 3 110 Rohre die Verbindungen Herstellen.


Nee ,nicht ganz ,Du musst so viel Rohre mit Dn 100 nehmen wie auch rein gehen in Deinen Filter ! Heisst 1 Skimmer + (mind. ) 4 Bodenabläufe = 5 Verbindungsrohre im __ Filtersystem !!!
Bei 3 Verbindungsrohren im Filter geht Dir der Wasser - Durchsatz dann an dieser Stelle flöten !
Und Dein Filtervolumen ist auch zu klein , hier wird von mind. 10% geschrieben ,also so cirka 10000 Liter  Ergo mach noch ein paar Filterkammern mehr und verteile deine Medien besser ! Ich würd aber eher gleich auf ein anderes System (Trommler ) umsteigen ! Oder ein Filter wie Du planst ,aber dann mit einen Pflanzenfilter ! Kostet Dich aber wieder Platz hierfür ! Und nicht den Platz für die Ruhezone vergessen !
LG Andre


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Wenn der Platz für die ganzen Rohre nicht verfügbar ist, dann überlege Dir doch mal, ob du vielleicht solche Überlaufkanten wie bei Fertigfiltern bauen kanst!? Damit hättest Du rein von der Durchlaufmenge vielleicht weniger Probleme.


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Servus Matze

Herzlich Willkommen

He Leute, er baut keinen Koi-Teich 

Die Filterung übernehmen bei einem klassischen Schwimmteich eigentlich die Repo-Pflanzen die ca. 1/3 der Teichfläche einnehmen ...

Einen Skimmer und eventuell 2 BA die einen Siebfilter beschicken sind meiner Meinung auch genug ...
Wegen der Fische eventuell einen Biofilter nach dem Siebfilter aus einem IBC ... das sollte für die paar Goldis reichen, wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, daß du die Goldis abgeben solltest ... die Züchten was das Zeug hergibt.


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

@Helmut 
Das stimmt schon, aber bei der größenordnung sollte man etwas weiter denken als morgen,
wem schaden ein Paar Rohre mehr, die blind liegen, ist ja im moment kein problem was macht er wenn er sie doch mal benödigt ?
Na ja, er kann es ja dann immer noch so machen wie ich .
Es  sollte Matze ja auch ein wenig die Augen öffnen, das so ein Projekt nicht einfach ein Loch mit Folie ist, es gibt so vieles zu beachten ,1000 Sachen an die man denken sollte, eigentlich geplant sind und dann doch verworfen werden .
Aber wem sag ich das, du hast ja selbst mehr als einen Teich gebaut.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Helmut,
das mit der 1/3 Regenerationszone ist aber meilenweit von ein paar eingehängten Pflanztaschen weg.

Mit Siebfilter meinst du aber kein Edelstahl Blech, dass in die erste Kammer waagerecht eingehängt wird.

Die paar Goldies werden das ganze System in 2 Jahren kippen, wenn man nicht entsprechend vorsorgt.


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Servus

Nein Jörg, meine einen [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/Filter/Spaltfilter/UltraSieve-Midi"]US Midi[/DLMURL] ...

Die Pflanztaschen sind natürlich als Filter nur bedingt brauchbar, da braucht es schon ein bisserl mehr an Fläche um das Wasser von den Schadstoffen zu befreien ... allerdings schreibt Matze auch nur von gelegentlicher Nutzung zum Schwimmen 
Da könnte man dann aus dem 1/3 ein 1/4 machen ... 
Nein ist keine gute Idee, dann schwimmt man doch öfter und hat dann Ausschläge oder sonst was an der "Backe" ...  nein, daß geht in die Hose ...

Für vorbeugen bin ich auch Patrick, aber gleich 5 - 6 Ba`s finde ich übertrieben ...

Wenn man von einem Wirkungskreis von 5m ausgehen kann ... ok ... sollen es halt 3 Ba sein ... allerdings wenn man jetzt die Fläche für die Regenerationszone abzieht ...


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Helmut,
da sind wir sicher auf der gleichen Linie. 

Mit dem US sollte der Luftheber aber dann hinfällig sein. 
Ich würde wegen der Planung beim Filterbau von Zacky mal reinschauen.

Einfach ein tiefes Loch ausheben, zusätzlich Goldfische rein und ein wenig Filter endet in den meisten Fällen mit einer Grundsanierung des Teichs in 2-3 Jahren.
Ein Bekannter von mir lebt vom Teichbau. Es sind deutlich mehr Sanierungen als Neubauten. 

Das Konzept ist bisher kaum dazu geeignet *langfristig* Freude damit zu haben.
Jeder mag aber seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.  Das habe ich auch schon.


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

@ Helmut
Dann lass es mal 4 ,110er Rohre sein , (die 6-7 waren auf die 100000 L bezogen) doch geplant waren ja...


> Also dann doch besser 4 Bodenabläufe, geplant ist auch nur 1x 110er Rohr vom Bodenablauf zum Vorfilter.
> Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch besser 2 x 110 nehmen oder?Und hätte dann 3 Eingänge in den Vorfilter, 2x Bodenablauf und 1x Skimmer.
> Dann sollte ich wohl auch 2 x 110er Rohr als Verbindung zur Filterkammer 2 nehmen.



4 BA auf 2 x 110 

Das geht 100% schief bei dieser Größe

Da stellt sich die Frage, wie groß ist der Wirkungskreis eines BA wenn zwei auf einem Rohr sitzen
@ jörg
wer nicht 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## docmatze (19. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin,

erstmal vielen dank für die rege beteiligung von euch.
Mal ein Grundgedanke von mir, wenn ich 6 BA einbaue, das Wasser per Schwerkraft in den Filter leite und von dort wieder zurück zum Teich gehe müsste ich ja nach den Angaben 60000 Liter Wasser umwälzen pro Stunde weil ja auch soviel durch die Rohre gehen.

Der Bachlauf wird auf alle Fälle gemacht und auch mit Pflanzen gestaltet die im Wasser sind.
Die Pflanztaschen haben auch eine Länge knapp 20 Metern.
Nun sind 4 BA fest geplant mit einer eigenen Verrohrung, die Filterkammern mit einer Verrohrung von 4 Stück.
Das bedeutet das ich einen Durchsatz von Max 60000 Liter erreichen könnte.

Wie gesagt das Schwimmen wird echt die seltenheit bleiben.Fische kommen auch nicht viele rein.

Problem sind auf alle Fälle später die Goldfische wenn die sich so Extrem vermehren werden.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (19. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



> Problem sind auf alle Fälle später die Goldfische wenn die sich so Extrem vermehren werden



und das tun sie! verlass dich drauf


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Servus Matze,

erstmal noch :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Ich bohre jetzt nochmals in eine ganz andere Schiene.
Warum brauchst Du überhaupt so viel Technik, oder bzw. machst Du überhaupt so viel Technik.
Du schreibst es sollen nur ein paar heimische Fische rein.
Betreibe doch das ganze als naturnahen Teich.
Verschenke Deine Goldies, setze ein paar __ Moderlieschen rein, und Du kannst das ganze
nebenzu als Schwimmteich benutzen, hast pflegeleichte Fische drin, und kannst auf
sehr viel Technik verzichten.
Nur mal so ein Gedankengang, 
ausser Du bist ein Technikfreak, und willst unbedingt ständig hohe Unterhaltskosten haben.
Aber wegen ein paar Goldies wäre es mir den ganzen Technikaufwand persönlich nicht Wert.

Kannst ja mal meinen Teichbau anschauen, klick einfach in meine Signatur.

LG Markus


----------



## docmatze (19. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

@Katja irgendwie blöd mit den Goldfischen.

Ein wenig Technik sollte schon sein, Technikfreak bin ich das muss ich zu geben.

Die Betriebskosten werden hoffentlich im Rahmen bleiben da ich Tagsüber auf Solar setze.
Ich habe damit schon erfahrungen gesammelt, unser Haus hat circa 240 QM Solarfläche verbaut wo ich einiges selber gemacht habe.
Dazu dann später mal mehr, die Ideen dazu stehen schon und Funktionieren wird es bestimmt.

Ein Naturnaher Teich, das ist das Stichwort.Fischbesatz kommt wirklich nur wenig rein.

Meine Bestellung ist nun raus, morgen rückt nun auch der Bagger an.
Ich habe mir heute noch Professionelle Hilfe geholt, und gestern noch ein langes Gespräch mit einem Teichbauer geführt.

Es kommen jetzt noch Spülleitungen mit rein für die Bodenabläufe.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (20. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Soooo, heute schon viel geschafft!
Gestern alles mit dem Laser nivelliert, und heute gebaggert.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder dazu.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Weiter gehts!

Gestern die Mauer mit Fundament gemacht, und fast alle Verrohrungen in die Technikkammer gezogen.
Heute wird der Boden in der Kammer gegossen, vorher die Seitenwände mit Isolierung und Edelstahlblechen verkleidet.
Bodenabläufe anklemmen.

Achso ich habe mal Recherchiert, der Baum der umgesetzt wurde war im Jahr 1969 gepflanzt und wurde wohl mit Absicht so klein gehalten.Ist also quasi ein Bonsai, das hätte ich nun gar nicht gedacht das der Baum solch ein Alter hat.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

 Da seid ihr ja sehr fleißig gewesen, schaut richtig gut aus, da kann es ja mit dem Baden bald los gehen.


----------



## docmatze (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

auch heute ging es wieder mal weiter!
Bodenplatte gegossen, Überlauf zum Brunner verlegt.
Bodenabläufe in Estrich gesetzt und angeschlossen.
Rasenkantenstiene verlegt, kleine Pflasterarbeiten an den Ränder gemacht.
Belüftungskrams bestellt.
Falsch geliefertes Material....darüber sehr geärgert.

Puuuuh, Bilder folgen morgen weil nu is dunkel 

Vielleicht gehts morgen schon an mit der Anklemmerei von den Filtern.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Vergess die Bilder morgen nicht  und weiter so! Das geht ja schnell vorran bei dir!


----------



## docmatze (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Feierabend!

Heute wieder sehr viel geschafft, Fließ verlegt Folie ist drin.
Bodenabläufe angeklemmt, und Überlauf sowie den Skimmer.
Edelstahlbleche verschweißt und mit Dickschicht versiegelt und mit 40mm Isolierung versehen.

Morgen ist dann die Technik dran, die Tanks werden angeklemmt.
Gleich danach baue ich den Airlift fertig, alle Teile sind nun beisammen, dazu habe ich heute alle Einzelteile ausgelasert so das ich morgen dann nur alles verschweißen muss.
Ich bin gespannt ob der Turbo dann so funktioniert, denn es ist anders wie alle anderen Lösungen bisher die ich gesehen habe.Also Daumen drücken.
Ich habe mich jetzt für eine 45 Grad Trichtervariante entschieden mit Druckkammer.
Ein Flansch ist Schraubbar so das ich jederzeit auch in der Druckseite reinigen kann ohne das ich ne Flex ansetzen muss.
Der Auslauf ist jetzt als Kasten gebaut, der muss auch noch schnell geschweißt werden.So kann das Wasser was aufsteigt wunderbar ohne verluste abtransportiert werden.
Der Ablauf wird dann mittels Blech erfolgen um den Sauerstoff noch ein wenig zu entfernen und das Wasser kann sich beruhigen.

Der Baum hat nun auch schon seine Beleuchtung bekommen, und es sieht spitze aus.
Ich hoffe das er auch wirklich alles heil überstanden hat mit dem Umzug.

Es ist zwar ein Hauruck Bau, aber bisher sieht alles sehr gut aus.
Um den Filter kümmere ich mich dann später, Schieber sind überall vorgesehen.

Bilder folgen...

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Matze,
vergiss die Fotos nicht bei deiner tollen Anlage.
Insbesondere die Ausführung des "Airlift" interessiert mich.


----------



## docmatze (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin,

hab grad mal frische Bilder gemacht.
Tja der Airlift, ich bin schon sehr gespannt.Funktionieren wird er, es fragt sich nur wieviel er schafft.
Bisher ist er mittels einem Rohr vorgesehen, die Möglichkeit das ganze dann zu ändern durch 2 Rohre währe kein Problem.

Heute müssten dann noch die Luftanschlußleitungen eintrudeln mit den Absperrhähnen und dem Verteiler.Ich habe dazu das Stecksystem gewählt (ich glaub das ist von Festo?)
Leider habe ich nur ein Rückschlagventil gefunden welches bei 0,2 Bar öffnet.
Theoretisch müsste es auch ohne gehen, das werde ich wohl noch testen müssen.

Try and Error ist doch eine feine sache 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Morgen wird gefüllt!

Die Filterbestückung kommt später, dafür muss ich noch die Bleche anfertigen und einpassen.
Das kann ich ja noch später machen, ist ja jetzt noch nicht so wichtig.
Zumindest ist nun alles soweit das Wasser einlaufen kann.
Der Airlift ist gleich morgen früh an der Reihe, heute muss ich noch eine Dichtung auslasern.
Dann gehts an schweißen 

Mal sehen ob ich wieder früh wach bin, dann sollte alles klappen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Matze,
das schaut ja schon ganz gut aus.

Schau beim Füllen auf die Wasseruhr,
Ein paar Falten kannst du dann auch noch etwas rausziehen. Lieber ein paar große, die man noch verkleben kann, als viele kleine.

Hau rein, das wird sicher toll.


----------



## docmatze (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

ja ein wenig zuppeln muss ich noch.Mal sehen wenn der Wasserspiegel steigt kann ich noch die eine oder andere rausbekommen.Die Großen an den Seiten sind schon verklebt.

Ich war nun auch schon wieder fleissig, die Dichtung ist soweit fertig und mit dem Flansch schon am VA Blech verschraubt.Somit steht dem Bau morgen nichts entgegen.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, ob die Idee in Groß auch funktionieren wird.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Es ist vollbracht!

Das Wasser steht nun bis circa 5 cm unter der gewollten Linie die ich Nivelliert habe.
Und das allerbeste ist.......der Airlift funktioninert noch besser wie gedacht 
Auf eine Transporthöhe von circa 20 cm habe ich den Bachlauf fast voll.
Das bedeutet das die Druckkammer richtig gut arbeitet, so wie es im Kleinfomat auch schon war.Auf die 10 Meter länge vom Teich und einer breite vom Bachlauf habe ich eine richtige Strömung im Becken.Der Vorfilter hat einen Strudel :shock
Insgesamt wiegt der Airlift nun gute 35 KG mit dem Standrohr und dem ganzen krams drin.
Wenn ich nun überlege das ich daran bestimmt 30 Stunden getüftelt habe hat es sich richtig gelohnt.Ein PC hat doch seine gute Seiten.
Nun habe ich noch einen Energiekostenmesser angeklemmt, die Pumpe läuft auf bescheidenen 47 Watt.Mit einer Pumpe von Max 80 Watt schaffe ich sogar noch die Umwälzung vom Filter ohne Probleme.
Ich schätze den Durchlauf jetzt auf echte 13000 Liter pro Stunde, dies könnte man auf alle Fälle noch weitaus erhöhen.Eine Faustregel könnte man anwenden : 2 Watt Pro 1000 Liter.
Die Einbaumaße des Airlift betragen jetzt 60 cm x 40 cm.

Morgen werde ich den Wasserspiegel noch um die 5 cm anheben und den Provisorischen Bachlauf noch durch Edelstahlbleche ersetzen.
Das würde dann ja nochmals in Leistungszuwachs von gut 20% bedeuten da ich weniger Höhe zu überwinden habe.

Es war nun doch sehr schwierig das ganze aufzubauen, das muss ich mal zugeben.
Welches Blech und welcher Trichter geschweisst werden muss ohne etwas zu beschädigen...Der zusammenbau hat mich dann doch 4 Stunden gekostet.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Insgesamt wiegt der Airlift nun gute 35 KG mit dem Standrohr und dem ganzen krams drin.
> Wenn ich nun überlege das ich daran bestimmt 30 Stunden getüftelt habe hat es sich richtig gelohnt.Ein PC hat doch seine gute Seiten.
> Nun habe ich noch einen Energiekostenmesser angeklemmt, die Pumpe läuft auf bescheidenen 47 Watt.Mit einer Pumpe von Max 80 Watt schaffe ich sogar noch die Umwälzung vom Filter ohne Probleme.
> Ich schätze den Durchlauf jetzt auf echte 13000 Liter pro Stunde, dies könnte man auf alle Fälle noch weitaus erhöhen.Eine Faustregel könnte man anwenden : 2 Watt Pro 1000 Liter.


Hallo Matze,
das klingt toll. Du hast ja nun schon fast alles geschafft, was du dir vorgestellt hast. 

Wenn du mal Zeit hast, stelle bitte die genaueren Daten des Lufthebers in dem Bereich noch ein.
Das ist für einige von Interesse, die das ganze nachbauen wollen. (Inclusive mir. )
2 Watt pro m³ ist ein guter Wert, wenn auch noch etwas Förderhöhe zu überwinden ist.
Ein Bekannter von mir ist nun bei 1W/m³ bei "ganz wenig" Höhe.


----------



## docmatze (26. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Heute hab ich nur wenig geschafft, weil keine Zeit übrig war.
Der Bachlauf aus Edelstahl ist aber fertig, und ein paar Pflanzen und Steine sind auch bewegt.
Eine Undichtigkeit hatte ich bei meinem Anschluss vom Airlift, beim nächsten Teil (Mein Kumpel will nun unbedingt auch sowas haben!) baue ich kein KG Rohr mehr ein sondern dann auch ein VA Rohr, wie auf der Strömungsseite.Ein Adapter von 133 auf 110 aus VA zu bauen ist ja kein Problem.
Vielleicht kann man das dann auch mit einem Flansch lösen so wie jetzt.

Morgen kommt dann erstmal der Deckel auf die Technikkammer.

Die Frage die dann erstmal noch bleibt ist : Was für Holz für den Steg über der Technikkammer.
Ein Tischler hat mir von Bankirai abgeraten weil dies nach einiger Zeit Rotes Zeugs ausdünstet.
Ich habe das auch schon gesehen an einer Weißen Wand, wo oben ein Balkon mit Bankirai verkleidet war.
Dort hat man die Spuren auch gesehen.Ob das gut für das Wasser ist?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Heute war dann schonmal die Deko dran!

In der Zeit konnte ich mir nun überlegen wie der Steg aussehen wird.
Auf alle Fälle brauchen wir 2 Sitzmöglichkeiten, diese werden natürlich selbst gebaut!

Das ganze wird eckig, Edelstahl und Holz.Und als Gimmick wird es eine Beleuchtung beinhalten, welche auf jeder Seite die Formen von Fischen,einem Taucher,einem Hai und vielleicht einem Koi haben wird.Mal schaun...
Das ganze wird dann mit einem Akku betrieben der dann jederzeit mittels Stecker aufgeladen werden kann.3W High Power LED dürfte dann bestimmt 6 Stunden leuchten.
Ich glaube das wird richtig gut aussehen.

Der Bachlauf wird direkt in den Steg integriert, so das das Wasser direkt durchfliessen wird.
Diese Idee ist nun auch heute noch entstanden.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Andre 69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Nabend !
Jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen ! Gibst Du auch ein paar Details über Deine Airlift-Konstrution preis ? Wär schön ,am besten aber mit Detail- B I L D E R n !
LG Andre
Hasst schon schön was geschafft ,und hierfür :gratuliere


----------



## docmatze (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Nun habe ich noch etwas vergessen...Es ist nun die Frage nach dem Fischbesatz!
Da ich keine Koi`s einsetzen möchte, und das ganze ein wenig Naturnah sein soll kommen also nur Heimische Fische in Frage.

Ich würde gern folgendes haben wollen :

__ Schleie
__ Rotauge/__ Rotfeder
Karpfen
__ Moderlieschen
__ Barsche?
__ Hecht?

Was meint ihr was macht Sinn?Und vor allem wieviel?
Ich muss nicht den Teich voll mit Fischenehaben, wenn ich dann mal einen sehe ist das dann in Ordnung.
Die __ Raubfische sollten das Gleichgewicht im Teich aufrecht erhalten.

Ich bin sehr am grübeln.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze,

bei __ Hecht denke ich, dass der Dir den Teich absolut leerräumt,
da bleibt nicht mehr viel mit Artenvielfalt.
Ich bei mir merkte schon im zweiten Jahr, dass der Moderlieschennachwuchs sich
schon einstellte bzw. so verringerte, dass es mir zu wenig war, und ich separat aufziehen
musste.

LG Markus


----------



## docmatze (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

hmm, ja das wird eine schwierige entscheidung werden.
Wie Groß war dein __ Hecht?
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob man ein __ Zander halten könnte.
Eine Barschfamilie möchte ich auf alle Fälle auch haben.

Ich denke das die erfahrung die man selbst mit dem eigenem Teich sammeln kann wohl die beste Lösung sein wird.
Ich war heute bei unserem Fischer, dort wird der Teich nach Ostern abgefischt, und kann mir dort dann aussuchen was ich haben möchte.
Ich denke das das Gleichgewicht sich nicht nach 1 Jahr einstellen wird, sondern wohl erst später.

Heute habe ich die Technik schon erweitert, die Blubberpumpe für die Filteranlage ist soweit fertig.
Die Terasse unter der dann die Technik sitzt ist auch angefangen, die Bohlen liegen.
Weitere Bilder wird es morgen geben.
Als Holz habe ich mich nun für __ Douglasie entschieden, auch wenn es nicht die Haltbarkeit von Tropenholz hat.Dann bau ich lieber in 8 Jahren wieder was neues auf und unterstütze nicht den Raubbbau!
Sibirische Lärche ist ja auch leut aussage von Greenpeace nicht das was man kaufen sollte.

Nochmal eine Info zum Airlift, ich habe mit einer Pumpe die gut 17000 Liter schafft, das Wasser umgelegt um zu sehen was der Airlift schafft.Das Wasser, also die 17000 Liter bringt der Airlift auf alle Fälle und versorgt mit den 67 gemessen Watt auch den Filter!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin,

da als nächstes der Vorfilter fertig werden muss wenn die Terasse soweit ist habe ich mir dazu seit Tagen Gedanken gemacht.
Da ich bisher keinerlei Filtermedien in den Tanks habe, konnte ich eine Beobachtung machen.
Der erste Tank welcher der Vorfilter wird, hat eine schon fast Extreme Strudelbildung.
Gestern nach dem Sägen habe ich mir Späne gewässert und Trockene in den Teich gekippt um zu sehen was genau passiert.
Die Teilchen sammeln sich also entweder oben oder unten, sie bleiben nicht in der 3/4 des Wasserspiegels hängen.Die Späne wandern an den Ecken nach oben oder unten, nicht aber mittig was ich sehr merkwürdig fand wegen dem Strudel der ja mittig ist.Vielleicht hängt dies mit der anordung der ein und abgänge zusammen in meinem Vorfilter und dem Radius der Ecken im Tank.

Mal vorab eine Frage, welches Spaltmaß für die Grobpartikel bevor sie im Hauptfilter landen ist Sinnvoll?
Ich könnte ein Sieb anfertigen mit einem Spaltmaß von 1/10 mm mittels Laserstrahl in 0,6mm Edelstahlblech.
Wenn das ausreichend ist, könnte ich ausrechnen wieviel Fläche ich benötige um wieder auf mindestens 2x Rund 110 zu kommen um den Airlift nicht auszubremsen von der Wassermenge.So habe ich noch 1x Rund 110mm Fläche als Reserve.

Das ganze währe dann super simpel und sehr einfach zu Reinigen.Denn der Aufbau ist dann leicht zu Händeln.

Also kurzum, Spaltmaß von 1/10 mm ausreichen ja oder nein?
Ansonsten wird es wieder eine Try and Error Geschichte.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze,
ich hatte keinen __ Hecht im Teich, bei mir verschwand mein Moderlieschennachwuchs von
alleine, ich habe genügend andere Fressfeinde im Teich wie Libellenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Du bei gewissen Fischarten nicht unbedingt einen
zusätzlichen Fressfeind einbringen musst.
Allerdings kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur für __ Moderlieschen sprechen.
Ein Arbeitskollege setzte einen Hecht ein, da dieser zu viel Fischnachwuchs hatte.
Aber dieser Hecht machte seine Arbeit gründlich und der lies nur die 4 großen Kois, die
er im Teich hatte in Ruhe.
Alle anderen Fische waren bis auf ein Minimum reduziert. 
Deshalb hätte ich bedenken, wenn ich einen Hecht einsetzen würde, dass dieser mir die
anderen Fischarten, die Du einsetzen möchtest, komplett auffrisst.

LG Markus


----------



## docmatze (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

an __ Gelbrandkäfer und Libellenlarven habe ich noch nicht gedacht!
Eine gute Info, vielen Dank!
Dann werde ich erstmal keinen Großen Raubfisch einsetzen, sondern dann im nächstem Jahr mal drüber nachdenken.

__ Moderlieschen hat unser Fischer hier auch anzubieten, dann werden die mit auf die Liste kommen für den Besatz.
Nun währe die Frage wieviel sind Sinnvoll?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi Matze,

__ Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische ein Mindestbesatz von 10 Stück sollten es auf alle
Fälle sein - wobei ich bei Deiner Teichgröße eher 30 - 50 einsetzen würde.
Ich habe inzwischen einen Schwarm von ca. 200 Fischen und es ist schon beeindruckend
wenn sie dann im Schwarm auf einen zuschwimmen.
Auch so kleine Fische können richtig interessant zu beobachten sein. Da die ML Oberflächen-
fische sind, kann man sie praktisch den ganzen Tag beobachten.
Ausserdem springen sie Morgens und Abends nach Mücken.
Für mich kommt kein anderer Fisch in Frage.

LG  Markus


----------



## docmatze (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

ja das hört sich doch sehr sehr gut an!
Fische müssen ja nicht unbedingt gleich Riesen sein um Interessant zu wirken.
Dann werde ich 30 Stück nehmen, danke für den Ratschlag von dir den ich gern annehmen werde.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Wieder was geschafft!

Morgen kann die Terasse komplett aufgebaut werden wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Die Platten für die Öffnungen damit ich an den Filter komme sind auch vorbereitet.
Das Holz ist fertig geölt...
Die neuen LEDs für die Lampen sind eingetrudelt, und mit Glück kommt morgen auch die Rolle Ufermatte an.Die Pflanztaschen werden selbstgebaut, ist ja kein Akt.

Ich glaub das war wohl dann bald ein Rekordbau!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Das Wetter...es kann einen doch ausbremsen! :beten

Gestern ist die Ufermatte angekommen, 40 Meter Lang auf der Rolle und 65cm Breit.
Habe ich natürlich gleich verlegt zwischen den Regenschauern und auch an die Kapillarsperre gedacht.
Hier im Forum findet man ja massig Informationen 

Leider habe ich die Wasserfesten Platten wieder runtergerissen weil sie nicht so Wasserdicht an den Rändern gewesen sind.Alles aufgequollen.
Nun liegt 22mm OSB Platte auf die ich mit einer Flüssigplastikmasse überzogen habe.
Nun haben auch die 8mm Aluminiumplatten für die Wartungs und Einstiegsmöglichkeiten auch einen guten Sitz.
Die Platten habe ich mit dickem Gummidichtungsband versehen so das kein Wasser nach unten durchkommen kann.
Nun steht noch die Überlegung an eine WLAN Kamera in die Technikkammer zu bauen damit ich nicht immer den Deckel aufmachen muss um zu kontrollieren was los ist.

Wenn es klappt und es nicht so regnet werde ich wohl die __ Douglasie aufschrauben können, na mal schaun.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

So, für vorerst ist Ende, nun kommen die Regenschauer!
Aber der Grund ist schonmal fertig.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Heute war das Wetter ja gar nicht so schlecht!
Heute sind die Pflanztaschen fertig, komplett rings um den Teich.
Das hat sich gelohnt da der Meter Pflanztasche nur umgerechnet 3,50€ gekostet hat.
Arbeitszeit für circa 28 Meter 2 Stunden.

Die Klappen haben nun auch den endgültigen Sitz gefunden.
Das Helix sitzt auch im Hauptfilter, der Forfilter ist mit einem Provisorium versehen was aber nächste Woche dann seine endgültige Form erreicht hat.

Und über die Goldfische haben wir uns gefreut, sie ziehen ihre Bahnen 
Sie sehen natürlich sehr verloren aus in dem Teich :shock

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Ich bin nun dabei die Sitzmöbel zu Designen.

Es wird einer mit Geckos werden, der andere bekommt Kois rein.
Der Gecko kommt auf alle 4 Seiten, das ganze dann bei dem Koi dann auch.Der Gecko sowie der Koi leuchten dann 
Das ganze wird mit LED und Akkubetrieb zum Laden gebaut, Sitzfläche kann aufgeklappt werden zu Wartungszwecken und ist aus Kunststoff Bankirai Imitat.
Das ganze ist dann natürlich Wetterfest, und kann draussen stehen bleiben bei Wind und Wetter.

Das ganze dürfte dann Ideal zur Holzfläche passen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Und wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen!
Die Mauer ist nun auch fertig und auch bepflanzt.
Nun fehlen noch ettliche Pflanzen für die Taschen, gibt es da sowas wie das muss man unbedingt haben?

Anbei noch ein Bild und ein Video Unter Wasser von den Goldfischen.Merkwürdigerweise sind sie absolut nicht Kamerascheu 

http://youtu.be/bcsOPOAoAGA

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Connemara (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze....ich bin begeistert! So toll ist alles geworden! 
Es ist toll, was du sort geschaffen hast!!!



Das Video ist auch sehr interessant


----------



## docmatze (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Dankeschön!
Es sind ja immer noch so einige Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen 
Naja Ostern sind ja wieder 4 Tage wo man was schaffen kann.
Meine Holde möchte nun auch noch ihr Gartentor zum Pflanzbeet fertig haben, eingezäunt ist ja schon alles aber bisher muss sie immer mit der Leiter über den Zaun 
Da werde ich wohl über Ostern dann auch das Tor bauen müssen, mal sehen vielleicht nehme ich da wieder Edelstahlbleche die ich aufspindele auf der Drehbank und einen Rahmen drum, sieht ja immer wieder schön aus.Dann 2 Pfähle setzen und fertig.

Anbei noch 2 Technische Ansichten von den Blechen in den Filtern, nächste Woche kommt dann noch ein weiteres Blech hinzu denn bisher ist das Helix nur gestopft und kann sich schlecht bewegen(Es bewegt sich jetzt auch, nur verteilt sich wie auf einem Vulkan).Das Bild wo die vielen Teile zu sehen sind ist für den Vorfilter, das ganze sitzt dann auf 3 110er Rohren im 45 Grad Winkel und kann zum säubern ganz Easy über mehrere Wasserdüsen gespült werden.Die kommen aber dann ganz zum Schluss dran.
Das ganze hält dann das Sieb schön frei.
So lässt sich der Vorfilter dann wenn sich genug gesammelt hat mit nem Nasssauger aussaugen.Das spart einiges an arbeit!
Das Bild wo das eine Blech drauf ist, ist genau passend für die 1000 Liter Behälter.Darunter sind Rohre verzweigt die das Helix verwirbeln und mittig der Ausströmstein, um die Bewegung besser zu verteilen.Eventuell kann reicht die Bewegung dann auch schon aus ohne das Luft zugeführt werden muss.

Puh, wenn ich bedenke das ich mich mit dem Teich und der Filterung erst seit 4 Wochen auseinandersetze, sind die Ideen sehr gewachsen.
Und das schöne ist : Es macht richtig Spass sich damit zu beschäftigen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

die __ Moderlieschen sind eingezogen, circa 25 Stück.Ich konnte sie leider nicht genau zählen da ich sie Geschenkt bekommen habe.Mit dabei war noch eine __ Rotfeder, 15cm lang.

Es hat auch noch Veränderungen gegeben am Hauptfilter, das Blech sitzt nun unten und die Helix schwimmen nun darüber frei.Das Wasser wird nun über Abzweige abgeleitet an der Oberfläche.
Das Helix wird nun von unten mittels Sauerstoff und eindringendes Wasser verwirbelt.
Oben bildet sich ein Vulkan, sieht richtig witzig aus.

Aber nun habe ich mal eine Frage zum Vorfilter, wie verhält es sich mit den Dingen die sich im Vorfilter am Grund absetzen.Ist das ein Problem?Kann das ruhig eine Weile drin liegen oder doch öfters säubern?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Matze,
hol das Zeug so oft es geht raus.

Die Sachen dort lösen sich ansonsten wieder im Wasser.
Wenn es lange drin liegt, kann es auch anfangen zu modern.


----------



## docmatze (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

prima danke, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Der erste Frosch gibt schon seit 2 Tagen eine Gesangsprobe ab, ob das nicht ein bischen früh ist?
Und das tollste ist das direkt auf dem angrenzendem Grundstück zur Waldseite ein Waldohreulen Pärchen brütet.Ich kann sie jeden abend beobachten wenn sie auf Futtersuche gehen.
Seitdem der neue Teich da ist, verbringt man wieder viel mehr Zeit draussen im Garten und sieht auch Dinge die einem vorher nicht aufgefallen sind.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Matze,
meinen __ Grünfrösche waren schon vor 2 Woche aktiv. Nun wimmelt es an Kaulquappen.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist, verbringe ich viel Zeit mit am Teich sitzen.


----------



## docmatze (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

du hast schon Kaulquappen im Teich?Dann bin ich ja gespannt, dann wird es ja hoffentlich nicht mehr lange dauern bis das bei mir auch losgeht.
Ich hatte schon ein Frosch im Vorfiler, da muss ich mir noch ein Sieb bauen damit die Burschen da nicht Regelmässig abgesaugt werden.
Heute habe ich mal den Nachmittag neben dem Teich verbracht, und habe den Rasen gelüftet dann gemäht und gedüngt.

Gestern hatte ich mal die ersten Wasserwete genommen, PH Wert liegt gut.
Nitrit liegt bei 0,1...dann habe ich eine Probe aus dem Brunnen genommen, und siehe da auch 0,1.Das muss ich wohl mal beobachten.

Ich suche nun ein Teichthermometer mit Funk, habe aber bisher bei Amazon nur welche gefunden die schlechte Rezensionen haben.Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich wo man bestellen kann?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## willi1954 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein Bild und ein Video Unter Wasser von den Goldfischen.Merkwürdigerweise sind sie absolut nicht Kamerascheu
> 
> http://youtu.be/bcsOPOAoAGA



Moin

mit welcher Kamera hast du die Unterwasserfilme gemacht ?

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Matze
die keine Froschfamilie lebt schon lange und ganzjährig im Teich bei mir.
Dieses Jahr kamen noch mal 2 neue dazu, sind nun schon 5.
Die Weibchen hole ich jedes Jahr aus dem Vorfilter, die haben nicht schon 2 Wochen vorher Lust auf kuscheln.


----------



## docmatze (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

der Film ist mit der Kamera von Oregon gemacht.Das Modell ist ATC9K, bis 20 Meter Wasserdicht inclusive Mikrofon mit HD.

Dann bedeutet es ja das die __ Frösche vielleicht immer die selben sein werden, also haben die ihr festes Revier.Laich kann ich nicht entdecken, habe aber gestern abend festgestellt das 2 Frösche am Quaken waren.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Und hier ist ein Bild von dem vorderem Bereich, links daneben ist dann der Teich.
Die Figuren sind alle selbst hergestellt mittels Laserschnitt durch 5mm Seewassertauglichem Edelstahl.
Die Spinne hat einen Grunddurchmesser von 80 cm.
Der Dinosaurier auf der rechten Seite hat eine länge von 140cm und die Höhe von 120cm.

Mal sehen was man von solchen Figuren noch an den Teich bringen kann.Dazu werde ich mir heute mal Gedanken machen.
Eine Schildkröte und eine Ameise sieht bestimmt gut aus.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze 
Dit sin ja g...le Teile ! Die sind mit nen Laser ausgeschnitten , dann mit nen Schweisgerät zusammen gebaut ? Oder  ? Wat kosten denn so ne Teile ? Wat würden denn so ne Teile kosten,wenn Du die baust und abgeben würdest ?
LG Andre


----------



## docmatze (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

danke!Also die Teile werden nur zusammengesteckt, das ist wie ein Puzzle.Da fällt dann auch nichts auseinander.Zusammenstecken und steht, ohne Werkzeug.
Sonst ist alles mit dem Laser auf 1/100mm genau geschnitten, das ist also schon recht genau 

Ich habe auch schon Tiere aus Plexiglas geschnitten, sieht auch genial aus mit Beleuchtung drunter.
Aus Plexiglas habe ich z.b. unseren Hund nachgebildet und einen Elch.
Ich kann sowas jederzeit bauen, auch die Größe kann man ja genau anpassen.
Preislich kann ich also nichts dazu sagen, kommt halt drauf an wie Groß und aus welchen Material und natürlich die Blechdicke.
Stahl kann ich bis zu 20mm Dick auslasern, Edelstahl bis 10mm.Aluminium bis 7mm.
Plexiglas bis 20mm.
Aus Stahl z.b. habe ich auch schon einen Dino gemacht, wenn das schön angerostet ist sieht das auch toll aus.

Meine Freundin möchte unbedingt ein sich küssendes, Knieendes Pärchen haben, aber in 2D.Ich hingegen würde das dann in 3D machen, so das die beiden in der Mitte eine Schale halten wo man Feuer drin machen kann.
Das kommt also noch ganz sicher 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hier mal ein Video vom Testbachlauf, nicht wundern wegen dem Rost auf dem Edelstahl!
Das Zeug liegt seit 15 Jahrem im Lager und wurde nicht pfleglich behandelt.Ist auch nur Oberflächlich weil Stahbleche da drübergezogen wurden.

Sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich dort noch veränderungen vornehmen.
Auf dem Video kann man aber sehr gut sehen was für ein Wasserdurchsatz mit nem 110er Rohr geht.
Der Bachlauf hat eine breite von 40 cm und ist gut 4-5cm gefüllt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKkOpkNvs_k

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Gestern haben auch wieder 3 neue Figuren den Weg auf die Terasse gefunden.

Ich finde sie passend, nun fehlt aber noch eine für die letzte Ecke auf dem Holz.
Mal sehen was ich dort hinstelle.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## willi1954 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Film ist mit der Kamera von Oregon gemacht.Das Modell ist ATC9K, bis 20 Meter Wasserdicht inclusive Mikrofon mit HD.
> 
> Matze



Danke für den Tip, hab mir gleich eine zugelegt, echt Klasse das Teil

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> nun fehlt aber noch eine für die letzte Ecke auf dem Holz.
> Mal sehen was ich dort hinstelle.



Sie steht am Teich ... also wäre doch ein Fisch passend ...

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

@ Mandy 
Fische sind doch im ( UNTER ) Wasser !
@ Matze
Geht nicht ein __ Reiher oder Kranich ? Geht das dann als Schutz , wie ein Rabe auf dem Dach ?
LG Andre
Ein Waschbär geht auch und hat bestimmt noch keiner ! Nehme auch ein !


----------



## Moonlight (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Fische sind doch im ( UNTER ) Wasser !



Na und? Einen Dinosaurier gibt es doch auch nicht ... warum nicht ein Fisch der auf dem Trockenen steht ...

Mandy


----------



## bekamax (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Kompliment zu deinem Teich, der Bauzeit und deinen Figuren! Die sind echt super.

Betreffend: nun fehlt aber noch eine für die letzte Ecke auf dem Holz.

Vielleicht was wirklich Großes? Ich denke, das würde die Wirkung der anderen Figuren noch verstärken. ... und dabei vielleicht ein bisserl mit dem Schatten spielen?

Liebe Grüße
Karin, die das auch gerne können würde...


----------



## docmatze (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Guten Morgen,

schön das es euch auch so gut gefällt 
Diese Figuren sind nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, das sind eigentlich Puzzle für Kinder welche aus Holz bestehen.Diese Puzzle gab es vor zig Jahren mal in Zeitschriften, wo man dann mit einer Laubsäge die einzelteile ausschneiden konnte.Für mich habe ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert, und das ganze halt dann stark vergrößert.
Ich kann die Figuren also auch so verändern wie ich es möchte, die Spinne hat z.b. lange Beißwerkzeuge bekommen.

Ich habe aber selbst schon komplett eigene erstellt, z.b. unseren Hund nachgebildet, eine Rose, eine Palme, Weihnachtsbaum....Mit Phantasie lassen sich auch eigene Ideen umsetzen.Einen Fisch gab es in den Zeitschriften nicht, aber das nachzubilden ist ja so gesehen kein Problem.
Sowas ist dann immer eine schöne beschäftigung im Winter, ab in den Keller und los gehts mit Zeichnen.
Ich habe mir im letztem Jahr eine Lasermaschine selbstgebaut für meinen Keller, das war zwar ein hartes Stück arbeit, aber das ist halt auch ein Hobby für mich.So kann ich Ideen von mir auch mal auf die schnelle umsetzen.

@Willi, die Kamera ist schon echt super.Die Aufnahmen sind wirklich TOP.Schön ist das auch eine Fernbedienung dabei ist, Kamera mit HDMI an den TV anschliessen, und mit der FB dann Filme auswählen.Sie unterstützt auch SD Karten über 8 GB.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## bekamax (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

ja, diese Holzpuzzles kenne ich auch. Die gibt es heute auch noch. Mein Sohn hat mal Delfine von seiner Omi bekommen...

Aber aus Stahl wird wohl ein "kleines" Kunstwerk draus...

Liebe Grüße
Karin, die sich über weitere Fotos (Hund, Rose Palme...) freuen würde


----------



## docmatze (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo, 
die gibts heute auch noch?
Is ja ein Ding, denn die Zeitschriften sind echt schon alt.Irgendwie kommt immer mal wieder etwas als neu in das Leben zurück.Ich kann mich auch an einen Delphin erinnern wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Ich suche mal ein paar Dinge raus und stelle sie mal für dich ein.
Ich glaub ich hab schon soviel Zeugs gebaut, wahrscheinlich ist unser Weihnachtsbaum der einzigste mit selbstgebautem Edelstahlschmuck 

Ich bin gespannt wie meine Sitzmöglichkeiten ankommen werden, und mit Glück fange ich nächste Woche an mit dem Bau der Dinger.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## bekamax (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

ja, die gibts wirklich noch, und ich bilde mir ein, dass Mutti erzählt hat, dass sie sie auch aus ihrer Kindheit kannte. Wirklich komisch.

Du schreibst Sitzmöglichkeiten. Meinst du damit tolle Dekoelemente, auf denen man halt auch sitzen kann?

LG Karin, jetzt total neugierig.


----------



## docmatze (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

also wenn die Idee schon so alt ist währe das ja ein Ding.Auf alle würde es mich Interessieren ob dem so ist.

Ich habe zu den Sitzgelegenheiten schon etwas hier geschrieben, und auch einen ersten einfachen Entwurf in 3d als Bild hier eingestellt, blätter mal hier im Beitrag ein wenig zurück.
Es werden Eckige Edelstahlkisten (400x400x500), mit seitlich Durchgelaserten Dingen wie Gecko u.s.w
Das ganze bekommt von innen Plexiglas (Glasperlgestrahlt, Matt) verpasst, und hat eine LED Beleuchtung drin mit nem Großem Akku welcher dann mit nem Kabel aufgeladen werden kann damit die Sitzmöbel nicht ständig ein Kabel dranhaben müssen, der Akku hält dann mindestens 2 Tage durch mit der Beleuchtung.Die Embleme sind dann auf allen 4 Seiten.
Die Sitzfläche ist dann aus Holz mit Scharnieren, oben dann genau in der Größe für Sitzkissen die es überall zu kaufen gibt.
Eine einfache und richtig geniale und für mich schöne Sitzmöbel.Es sieht halt Modern, aber auch ein wenig verspielt aus.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## bekamax (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

N schönen guten Morgen!

Ich frag so bald wie möglich. Interessiert mich jetzt auch.

UuUps, die hatte ich vergessen, und prompt in eine gaaanz andere Richtung gedacht. Aber das sieht als Kontrast zu "Natur pur" und Teich bestimmt sensationell aus. 

Liebe Grüße ins Eisenschlaraffenland ;o)
Karin


----------



## bekamax (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo noch einmal,

also, die Neuen waren aus einem Billigladen. Allerdings vorgestanzt, und man musste sie nur mehr ganz bequem herausbrechen.

Ähnliches aus starkem Papier gabs schon in den 50ern, als Laubsägearbeiten in den 60ern. Jetzt gehe  ich mal im Netz nach altem Spielzeug stöbern... bin echt neugierig geworden.

LG
Karin


----------



## willi1954 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*



docmatze schrieb:


> @Willi, die Kamera ist schon echt super.Die Aufnahmen sind wirklich TOP.Schön ist das auch eine Fernbedienung dabei ist, Kamera mit HDMI an den TV anschliessen, und mit der FB dann Filme auswählen.Sie unterstützt auch SD Karten über 8 GB.
> 
> Grüße
> Matze



joo, und ich finds spannend, mal den Teichboden in 2m Tiefe zu inspizieren. Man entdeckt da so manche Überraschung.
Hab ne 32GB karte drinnen, das reicht eine weile. 
Ich guck die Filme allerdings via USB an meinem Notebook, hat auch ein Full HD Display, aber macht sich super.
Danke für den Tip

LG Willi


----------



## docmatze (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte 
Och ja mit 32GB wirst du wohl ne weile hinkommen :shock

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Soooo, heute früh hat es schon an der Tür geklingelt, ein freundliches hallo mit der Aussage :
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...Gääähn.

3 Schubkarren voll mit Pflanzen für den Teich 
Ich glaub nu ist kein Platz mehr ringsum im Teich in den Pflanztaschen.
Haben wir also dieses manko auch schon mal ausgemerzt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Goldfischteich (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hut ab für diese tollen Figuren!!! Bin ja total begeistert, klasse Deko für den Garten/Teich.

Würdest du so etwas auch im Auftrag machen ? Hab leider nur einen kleinen Mini Teich auf der Terrasse, aber so ein Reiher daneben wäre genial


----------



## docmatze (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz zum Teich, aber ich hoffe das es für heute abend Glück bringt!
Zelt und beamer ist ja aufgabaut im Garten nebenan.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

klasse 

und es passt doch zum teich, koi werden doch auch als wasserschweine bezeichnet, oder?


----------



## docmatze (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Och naja irgendwie muss ich dir ja recht geben...
Das nächste Projekt wird aber passender zum Teich : Schildkröte.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin,

Gestern habe ich 3 neue Kois bekommen 
Nun habe ich dann insgesamt schon 7 Stück im Teich.
Die 3 neuen sind schon gut 35cm groß und sehen für mich recht schön aus.

Leider kenn ich mich ja damit noch nicht so aus aber ich verswuche sie mal zu beschreiben :

1. Schwarz Weiß gefleckt und auf dem Rücken eine Reihe Schuppen die richtig Silber glänzen.Die Schuppen sehen aus wie Gräten von der Form.
2.Weiß und die Seiten sind Goldfarbig.
3.Schwarz,Weiß und Rot.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was das für welche sind.
Ich habe auch schon mal nachgesehen und denke das Fisch 1 Ginrin Utsuri ist?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Und zu guter letzt habe ich gestern noch einen Grill,Feuerschale,Teriyaki für die Holzterasse gebaut.

So braucht man nicht frieren wenn man mal auf der Liege liegt, und verhungern brauch man dann auch nicht 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Connemara (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Meine Güte Matze....was du alles kannst!
Wenn ich so ein Teil im Geschäft sehen würde, würde ich es wahrscheinlich sogar kaufen (wenn es irgendwie erschwinglich wäre)...ich bin total begeistert!!! Ein tolles Teil...
Du könntest damit einen Nebenerwerb starten....


----------



## bekamax (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo Matze,

das ist absolut das schönste Stück, das du uns bisher gezeigt hast! Ein TRAUM!

LG
Karin


----------



## docmatze (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo, freut mich das der Grill euch so gut gefällt.
Heute war nun einweihung von dem Grill.
Das Ding ist ein Multitalent wie es wohl ganz sicher einmalig sein dürfte mit dem zubehör.
Damit geht alles, wenn man nur an den Winter denkt : Glühwein in der mitte und am Rand Bratwurst 

Aber Bilder sagen ja mehr als 1000 Worte 

Es gab :

Schweinefilet gegrillt nund auf der heissen Platte
Schweinefilet Fondue
Gambas Gegrillt
Brot gegrillt
Patatas frittas und Kartoffeln von der heissen Platte.(Die Kartoffeln sind frisch aus dem Garten, die kleinen Roten!)
...
Nachtisch war Gefüllte Banane mit Honig und Mandelsplittern gegrillt.
So nun aber Bilder...

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Und hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder...

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Der Grill ist echt super .
Soein hät ich auch gerne.
Es scheint ja wohl als würdest du gerne Grillen, denn hab ich einen Tipp für dich hol dir mal ein Stück Tafelspitz(ist ein bestimmtes Teil vom Rind).
Ist echt lecker(kenn ich aus Brasilien).

MfG
Olaf


----------



## docmatze (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

Tafelspitz kenn ich sogar sehr gut, liegt grad in der Truhe und wartet drauf als Pastrami verarbeitet zu werden.Ist zwar immer viel arbeit aber das Endergebnis ist aber ein Gedicht.
Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein Holzrauchvergaser gebaut, und diesmal möchte ich das Pastrami mit Kirschenholz Kalträuchern weil der Nachbar vor 1 Jahr sein Kirschbaum umgelegt hat.

Das Fleisch ist vom Argentinischem Rind, und hoffentlich auch Geschmacklich so wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Tja Grillen, oder besser gesagt Kochen ist ein Großes Hobby von mir.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin
Dann wär ja noch ein Churrascogrill was für dich.
Wenn man Uruguay,Brasilien oder Argentinien ist schmeckt das Fleisch noch besser.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## docmatze (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Das Problem ist das wenn man dort ist wo das Gericht her kommt, schmeckt es am besten.
Egal ob man hier das ganze nachbaut, es fehlt einfach etwas.

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich Paella gemacht, und die war auch super, aber trotzdem ist es nicht so als wenn man auf Mallorca eine Paella ist.Das hängt vielleicht mit den Gedanken zusammen, oder wie man etwas mit einem Ort verbindet.
Anbei mal ein Bild von der Paella, der Ring darunter ist auch selbst gebautt damit die Pfanne auf den Grill passte.

Aber du hast recht, ein Spiessgrill fehlt mir noch 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Moin, hat zwar wenig mit dem Teich zu tun...aber die Feuerschale mit Inhalt steht gleich daneben!
Schichtfleisch im Dutch Oven dazu Kellerbier/Zwiebelbrot.

Lecker 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Connemara (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Boah...du machst einem ja richtig den Mund wässrig!

Verkaufst du solche Teile eigentlich auch? Ich meine natürlich nicht das Schichtfleisch


----------



## docmatze (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi, was meinst du was mein Mund macht 
Auf 1 Meter entfernung riechst du aber schon das Fleisch, boah da darf man nicht in die nähe kommen.
Der Sauerteig zieht jetzt auch im Ofen am Schinkenspeck.
Meinst du solche Töpfe?Nee den habe ich auch gekauft, gibt`s für billig bei Ebay.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Connemara (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

NEIN, ICH MEINE SO EINEN OFEN/GRILL/FEUERSCHALE!!!


----------



## docmatze (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hi,

ja sowas kann ich dir bauen, es kommt jetzt eh noch einer der zu nem Bekannten in die Kochschule geht.

Anbei dann gleich nochmal was zum Hunger holen...Grad frischer Thymian aus dem Garten drauf für die letzte Stunde.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Goldfischteich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Du solltest mit dem Grill in Serie gehen! Ich nehme auch einen .


----------



## docmatze (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Ich denke das solch ein Grill den meisten zu teuer sein dürfte.

Aber nun mal zu etwas Positivem und unserem Teich.
Anfangs war ich ja auch ein wenig Skeptisch was die Fische betrifft und das Schwimmen im Teich.
Von beginn an habe ich die Fische immer an ein und der selben Stelle gefüttert, und dabei immer krach gemacht.Also ordentlich mit den Füßen oder der Hand auf das Holz geklopft.
Mittlerweile sind die Fische ja sowas von zahm geworden, das gibts gar nicht.
Selbst die Goldfische schwimmen in meine Hand.

Geht man jetzt in das Wasser, hauen die Fische nicht verängstigt ab sondern kommen direkt zu einem und knabbern auch gern mal einen Zeh an.
Toll ist es wenn man ruhig seine Bahnen dreht und ein Fisch neben einem Schwimmt.
Sie werden auch gar nicht hektisch und schwimmen schnell durch das Wasser um sich zu verstecken!Damit habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gerechnet.
Seit letzter Woche als es so warm war habe ich Futter in die Hand genommen und beim Schwimmen versucht sie zu füttern, geht richtig gut.
Es ist auch gar kein Problem wenn man im Wasser ist, und die Fische gefüttert werden vom Steg aus, da kann man direkt mittendrin sein 
Wir gehen immer vorsichtig in das Wasser, und springen niemals vom Steg.

Das ist schon eine tolle sache!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Vor 3 Wochen haben wir nun noch einen Windschutz (eine Hecke) an den Teich gepflanzt da wir beobachtet haben das Laub und Wind meist von dieser einen Seite kommt.

Leider wird nun unser alter Baum Teilweise davon bedeckt, aber vielleicht setzen wir ihn nochmal um, wenn es dann unbedingt möglich sein muss.

Grüße
Matz


----------



## docmatze (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Gestern ist eine weitere Bepflanzung hinzugekommen : Japanischer __ Fächerahorn!
Der Durchmesser liegt bei rund 3 Metern, Stammdicke beträgt knapp 15cm.
Das war mal wieder ein ganz schöner Akt das Ding in die Erde zu bekommen, nun hoffen wir mal das er auch anwächst.
Auch hier ist zum Teich hin eine Wurzelsperre gesetzt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Goldfischteich (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Sieht klasse aus.
Woher habt ihr denn ?


----------



## docmatze (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling,Vorstellung und Teichplanung!*

Hallo,

der Baum ist ein Erbstück, von meinem Kumpel aus der Nachbarschaft ist jemand weggezogen.
Nun sollte dort der Garten wieder verändert werden, also war er über.
Mein Kumpel hatte kein Platz, also hab ich den Baum dankend angenommen.

Grüße
Matze


----------

